# Troy dam.



## Madfisher (Sep 24, 2007)

Does anyone know if there still working on the dam in Troy? Wanting to go out Friday/Saturday and its about a half hour or so drive for me. Also has anyone caught any Saugeye at the tressel east of Troy? Like to get a whole day of fishing in before it gets REAL cold out. Thanks for ANY info at all......Dan


----------



## grizzly70 (Jun 30, 2006)

i'm going today, i let ya know how i do


----------



## Madfisher (Sep 24, 2007)

Do any good Griz????


----------



## grizzly70 (Jun 30, 2006)

fished for three hours at the tressel... no luck, not even a hit.


----------



## Madfisher (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey thanks. Probably saved me a trip. Thanks again.....Dan


----------



## grizzly70 (Jun 30, 2006)

i have a buddy who did real good at the damn on wednesday, using pink rapalas. i think he limited in about 2 hours


----------



## Madfisher (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey,thanks for the info. Gonna try it tonight or tomorow night. Thanks again and I'll post if I do any good......Dan


----------



## Madfisher (Sep 24, 2007)

One more question if you don't mind. Do you fish from the ST RT 55 side or the town side? Thanks again.....Dan


----------



## grizzly70 (Jun 30, 2006)

they were fishing below the damn about 50- 100 yards


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I went tonight 3 eyes lost a really nice on. And they are done working so the water is great.


----------



## Madfisher (Sep 24, 2007)

Are you kidding me!! I went there yesterday and the water was dirty and kinda high. I knew I should have atleast tried for driving so far. Nice catch there midoh39. Ol well theres always next weekend. midoh39,mind if I PM you next week to see how the water is? Thanks.....Dan


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

IMO thats how I like the water it still could be a little bit clearer but they like it when its up. And I don't mind at all


----------



## Madfisher (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks and if I decide to go I'll PM you sometime Friday. Thanks.....Dan


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

The dam is now shut and the water level above and below appear to be at normal levels.


----------



## grizzly70 (Jun 30, 2006)

i went on sunday as well and caught 2 nice eyes the bigger one being 23 in.


----------



## grizzly70 (Jun 30, 2006)

two more today one dink and a 21 incher


----------



## Madfisher (Sep 24, 2007)

Dang griz ya gonnna leave any!! Just kidding. Sounds like some good fishing....Dan


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Hey Griz were you and your friend fishing together at the dam around 5.


----------



## grizzly70 (Jun 30, 2006)

on sunday we were, we were both in camo waders. on monday we were at the dam from 1200 -300


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Did you do any better on monday then the one you caught at the dam sunday. Also it was a fast bite after you left


----------



## WalIkng (Nov 28, 2007)

i was at the dam today but the water was way to muddy and high to fish it


----------



## grizzly70 (Jun 30, 2006)

nah i got one monday that was 21 and one that was maybe 15, i let them go to grow. were u the one who we were talking to?


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Yeah. I'll probably be there with my friend Sunday morning


----------



## grizzly70 (Jun 30, 2006)

i'm on break from sinclair, so i'll be out there alot. we should go sometime and u can show me how to fish the dam. lol


----------



## outdoorsjunkie08 (Dec 4, 2006)

I havent had much luck at the tressel for saugeye the best spot i have found is at the dam, there are some nice fish in there.


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

I tried for awhile there yesterday, as well as another spot on the river, no luck. The water didn't feel as cold as i expected. I wonder if the saugeyes are biting anywhere else.


----------



## Madfisher (Sep 24, 2007)

I was also at the dam from 10:30 until 12:00 yesterday,nothing. Talked to a guy and said he had heard some were being caught at the tressel. So I went there and also caught nothing. Met another guy there that had caught 3. Two smaller ones and one about 17". Guy didn't want them so he gave them to me. Nice guy!! Maybe next week end......Dan


----------



## grizzly70 (Jun 30, 2006)

fished the tressel for about 40 min. at dark, my boss hooked into nice one, and then lost it, but no luck for me.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Ive never fished the tressel in the winter. Ive fished it in the spring thru fall and have done very well. Anyone have a small jon boat? Id like to hit it this comming tues or wed. I catch a lot of big crappie in the area too. It cant be much diff fishing it during the different seasons.


----------



## Madfisher (Sep 24, 2007)

Anyone have water condition? Thinking about going tomorrow afternoon. Thanks for any info......Dan


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Just got back - water too high. Could not wade to get on the good holes. Unless water drops a foot over night I don't think it will be worth fishing.


----------



## Madfisher (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Saved me a trip.....Dan


----------



## outdoorsjunkie08 (Dec 4, 2006)

when will the rivers be fishable???


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

It may be a week or so, depending on the weather. There is too much current out in the main river for wading.


----------



## outdoorsjunkie08 (Dec 4, 2006)

Fished it today it was still up around a foot maybe little less, got one smallie.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

outdoorsjunkie - If you were one fishing with minnow under bobber, sorry about throwing over your line. My glasses broke and had to wear old ones, so I did not see your bobber. Glad you got something... I got skunked.


----------



## outdoorsjunkie08 (Dec 4, 2006)

no its wasnt me,when i was there i was all by myself but did that guy with the minows do anygood?and were u goin for saugeye?


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

He did not catch anything while I was there. Yes, I was going for Saugeye.


----------



## outdoorsjunkie08 (Dec 4, 2006)

o ok i was goin for saugeye also but didnt get any i think the water was still up to much.


----------

